# My 60 liters



## Thibault (Dec 2, 2004)

Hi everybody, this my first post in the aquascaping Forum. Here are some pics of my 54 liters (60x30x30 cm). 
-lightning : 2 x 24 W t5 (1x 9000 K, 1x 15000 k JBL)
-filter : red sea Nano filter (15 gallons per hours/60 liters per hours)
-CO2 : DIY reactor
Fishes : 4 otocinclus affinis, 1 epalzeo siamensis, 10 caridina joponica

I hope you'll enjoy 





































1-Micranthemum micrantemoides 
2-Eleocharis parvulus 
3-Vesicularia dubiana 
4-Hygrophila difformis 
5-Rotala rotundifolia 
6-Micranthemum ombrosum 
7-Lysmachia nummularia (aurea) 
8-Heteranthera zosteraefolia 
9-Microsorium pteropus 
10-Eusteralis stellata


----------



## Phil Edwards (Jan 22, 2004)

Well done Thibault, et bienvenue au APC. I like the grouping of your plants, they're in nice large bunches. The lines of the groups work well too, the transitions between groupings and the flow within the whole aquascape are smooth. The large rock very bold and breaks up some of the continuity on the right side. Laying it on its side or moving it to the left side of the tank would fix that. With the other two rocks on the right as a counter-balance it would be preferrable to move it rather than re-position it in place. Even so, this is a tank I would be happy to have in my house.

Regards,
Phil


----------



## Bert H (Mar 2, 2004)

Nice tank Thibault! I agree with Phil about the large rock. It's distracting to see it there.


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

Very nice tank... I agree about the rock, it distracts you from the rest of the tank... Overall, great job!


----------



## Cobra (Aug 30, 2005)

*envious*

minus the rock i have one word for your setup..

STUUUUUNNNING!!!


----------



## Steven_Chong (Mar 17, 2005)

The singapore moss has grown beautifully for you


----------



## ringram (Jan 10, 2005)

geeeez! That's some nice growth. Well done, indeed! Everything is so clean looking.


----------



## Thibault (Dec 2, 2004)

Thanks everybody for your comments  !
It's true that the big rock look a little weird in the landscape. This tank is about one year old, but I introduced the rock only few days before taking the picture. It's much more discreet now. I'll take a new picture to show you how it looks now.


----------

